# HV makes the CCShell go



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

DMOC and CCShell work ok with HV and a stable 12v supply. I'm using the lead acid battery from another car.

Had to disable the CHARGED_ERROR fault, but it seems to persist even though the DMOC is presently resting on a bare metal frame and has a the spec grounding strap fitted. The manual says this error/parameter were removed in later versions so I guess it was too annoying to try to get it right, even in the factory.


----------

